# Post a picture of your tank stand please



## Cliffizme2

I have decided to get a 55 gallon tank... I am now looking at stands and all the cheap ones are particle board and I don't trust it, and all the nice ones are more than I would like to pay.
I was wondering if you guys would post a picture of your fish tank stands, I am going to just build one since I have a table saw and all that good stuff. Now I just need some ideas and would like to see other people's setups. Surely if I can build a deck on my house I can build a stand. :grin:


----------



## Georgia Peach

My stand is an old console stereo - I nailed a 3/4 inch piece of plywood on the lid and nailed the lid shut. Ill update this post with a pic tomorrow.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Here is a link that will help you just type in the measurements of the aquarium and how tall you want the stand it'll tell you how and what to use and has a few pics I believe. http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php


----------



## Damon

If real wood is too expensive check out a stand made of plywood and or MDF (Medium density fiberboard). THey are actually stronger and with a good coat of sealant, they will be water resistant also. That is the only downfall of them. Once wet, if not properly treated, they lose their strength.


----------



## IloveCichlids

If you want to paint it use MDO board, it has a good surface to paint on. If staining I would go with a plywood that has a wood veneer over plywood, I cant remeber what they call it .....core board. If you use MDF, seal it like no tommorow.


----------



## Lydia

IloveCichlids said:


> If you use MDF, seal it like no tommorow.


That's almost the most important part. If it gets wet it will literally collapse, IME. 55 gallons of water spreads really thinly over the floor; you don't want that to happen.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Veneer core , is what they call it. You can get it any most species of wood depending on what type of specialty lumber stores are in your area.


----------



## Lara

Someone post pictures! He's looking for inspiration not advise I believe  My tank is on a beautiful (and very well built) recycled wood table but I can't post a pic sorry coz I don't have a digi cam. Good luck with your project


----------



## Georgia Peach

Here is my stand. Like I said, its an old console stereo with plywood nailed on top. Stained with walnut stain. Try not to notice all those handprints on the tank - LOL - my two year old is having a fit over the new fish! :-D


----------



## Lara

That looks great GP!


----------



## Georgia Peach

Thanks Lara! it has made a really nice stand - I bought it at a flea market for 25 buks - great deal!


----------



## fishboy

i found my stand in my basement, it's a old hardwood bench(not back or handrests) that holds two 10 gallons, it's nice but i can't store stuff in it


----------



## fishboy

here's stand with tanks(only one tank has fish). it may not be great but it was free


----------



## Cliffizme2

Lara said:


> Someone post pictures! He's looking for inspiration not advise I believe


Exactly right haha, pictures are wanted but comments are ok too.


----------



## Georgia Peach

fishboy said:


> i found my stand in my basement, it's a old hardwood bench(not back or handrests) that holds two 10 gallons, it's nice but i can't store stuff in it


thats a great stand too! I cant store stuff in mine, those are fake doors.. :lol:


----------



## wildtiger

I'm sure by this time that you have probably already decided how you want your stand, but I thought I would show you the one hubby made for me. It holds 2 55 gal tanks. This was taken right after it was finished. It's in the house now and I love it. My only complaint is that it is too tall, and that complaint is minimal.


----------



## Georgia Peach

wildtiger - nice stand! Your hubby done a great job!


----------



## leveldrummer

have you figured anything out yet? do you want a cabinet or an open stand?


----------



## Cliffizme2

Cabinet, I have kinda put it on hold for Christmas and I still haven't got a tank! Buying something big is a hard challenge for me, I check so many options and I walk around with a tape measure haha.


----------



## Daniel

*mine awaiting doors*

started off as two childs storage unit kits which i altered and re drilled to suit and doubled up the parts glued and screwed together and cut down a spare kitchen worktop to strengthen top. wood is covered in brushing wax a quick easy way to make it look smart. Doors to come later


----------



## leveldrummer

cliff... still looking for ideas? i just got a new camera, so i can show you my 2 stands, and if you want an open bottom, i can show you the stand i helped build for a friend, all are super easy.


----------



## Osiris




----------



## goodie

This is my 75 stand. I put doors on both ends as well as the two front doors so I could pull my sump out if I needed to. I did it on both ends so if I ever move the tank I wouldn't be limited to how I could arange it in the room.


----------



## Chicklette

The first one my dad built a really long time ago and it's perfect for my 30 gallon tank. I keep all my food in this stand.







This is my 10 gallon stand. It's supposed to be a microwave (kitchen) stand but it works well for my 10 gallon.



These are my two 75 gallon tank stands bought with the tank.


----------

